# Last few days



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

The last few days were even harder and stressful than usual. I'm trying to make some progress in my condition because I didn't make any for a long time. I really tried and was quite active but still it didn't work up. This tremendous effort and getting no results, makes me very anxious and depressed. I also can't stop thinking and it drives me mad! I don't even share it with my best friends (and fake it like everything is normal and ok) because... well, what's the point? I wish I was normal. God, I just wish things could be a little easier for me. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Hugs. I have been going through this. You are NOT alone. But what stuns me, is I can go for 4 days in UTTER despair, then get up one morning and feel like getting up. A roller coaster. I wish for you things go upwards again. I'm still crawling out of my pit. I have to keep reminding myself, I've felt "better", not this awful ... it is possible to feel "better" again. More hopeful, not so ... in complete despair. It's the only word.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe you need some "active" rest rather than active-activity? I'm trying to think of what active rest would be...for example going shopping, gardening, reading a book, etc. I'm not sure to be honest, it's just a thought I had. Sorry things were tough for you. As for feeling normal...try doing something exxxtremely mainstream or reading some very mainstream news or fashion publication, that gives me a "normal" feeling.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi. I hope you feel better. Kenny.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes try reading to take your mind off your obsessional thinking. If you could immerse yourself in a book for a couple hours a day you can give yourself a break from thinking obsessively. And maybe even slowly break that habit. I know it worked for me once when I couldn't stop thinking about something and after reading a very long book those thoughts faded from existance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I really hope you start to feel better soon...hang in there!

I'm sending lot's of positive vibes your way....they should be there within the hour









Take care...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the support and advices!


----------

